# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  Illidan -> Arthas ?

## Mr. Moose

With the upcoming expansion : The Wrath Of The Lich King it would be a good suggestion to update the logo.

I'm not saying the Illidan logo is bad in any way but with Wotlk releasing soon wouldn't it be better to have Arthas in the MMOwned logo ? The text would be blue of the logo.

The site theme could be more frosty - blue as well.

This is merely a suggestion but if we want to keep up with all the new exploits , model edits etc,.. in Wotlk it would be nice to update the forum look as well.


We've got tons of great graphic artists on MMOwned such as Piersd , Puff etc ,..

Thanks for reading ,

Infusion.

----------


## KuRIoS

create the logo and we may look at it.

----------


## Discipline

Sounds interesting.. ill try to make up something..
@Kurios: I wouldn't mind if you would post up some dimesions...

----------


## Cern

I'm doing one, you dont have to.

----------


## Mr. Moose

I'm happy to see someone try  :Smile: 

I can only hope this suggestion will make it through

Good luck with the logo .

----------


## Forever

this was just said in sb by chenquie

----------


## Chenquie

> this was just said in sb by chenquie


Yeah we talked about it. I told him to create a thread about it beacuse I'm lazy.

----------


## Mr. Moose

Yeah , 

I don't get it though. Was it so hard to make a topic ?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Anyway I thought it was a great idea so I decided to post it asap.

Now lets' all hope Cern makes something wonderfull  :Smile:

----------


## KuRIoS

I said we would look at it and make a decission when done.. havent promised that we will change anything.

----------


## Discipline

@Cern: When I say I will do something, I will in 99% of cases do it just because I have said that I will. xD.

And I didn't do anything in PS for some time so I might just try..., What if, wait WHAT IF IT WILL BE BETTER THAN YOURS? It will not, but that doesn't change anything...

Oh yea, PS: I don't need the sizes anymore I was in a rush and didn't think of simply copy&pasting it to my PS.

----------


## JD

*cough* make a it a contest where the winner can win... something -.-*
Would make some really nice things  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mr. Moose

> I said we would look at it and make a decission when done.. havent promised that we will change anything.


I know.

Let's say he made something bad...Wouldn't there be less chance for the suggestion to be accepted ? (Unless there would appear someone else and made a better one)

There's more chance it would be accepted if it was a good looking logo.

----------


## Cern

> create the logo and we may look at it.




The forum seems to stretch it, therefor please watch the orginial link, which is in 294x90, as the actual Backgroundlogo from the page.
http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/9...wedlogohi2.png

----------


## Discipline

what a coincidence xD just renderin' the same arthas you used  :Smile: 

EDIT: Hell, Cern, could i ask you to upload your render cos i realized that the tip of the sword is missing xD, or i could just use my creativity

----------


## Cern

:O Yeah, what a fortune!

----------


## Discipline

Btw, looks nice, but i think the typo is too much far away from current Mmowned style..., and I'm making it in LK color...

----------


## Cern

LK? What do you mean?

----------


## Discipline

teh Leet[lich] King

----------


## 2dgreengiant

Looks good Cern

----------


## Cern

Upload yours :>
Thanks 2d, I appreciate it!

----------


## Discipline

Still working on it.. messing with teh sword 'cos when i finished rendering i realised the tip of the swords missing...  :Big Grin: ...

----------


## Mr. Moose

Yeah , I like Cern's logo as well. It's very well made Cern  :Wink: 

I'm wondering how D1sc1pl1n3 's will look like.

----------


## Cern

I hope that other members will try to contribute too :>

----------


## Discipline

D1sc1pl1n3's one will look like this:


It's just a "quick" sketch, I want to play a bit with the colors and typo.
And look at the tip of the sword if you can see something "messed up"
EDIT:and it's too bright i forgot the colors look a bit different in PS... just wrong settings here  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cern

Looks nice, but I think it doesnt match the actual theme our forum is based on. (the greeny thing)

----------


## Discipline

> With the upcoming expansion : The Wrath Of The Lich King it would be a good suggestion to update the logo.
> 
> I'm not saying the Illidan logo is bad in any way but with Wotlk releasing soon wouldn't it be better to have Arthas in the MMOwned logo ? The text would be blue of the logo.
> 
> *The site theme could be more frosty - blue as well.
> *
> This is merely a suggestion but if we want to keep up with all the new exploits , model edits etc,.. in Wotlk it would be nice to update the forum look as well.
> 
> 
> ...


I like the idea so that's what i took into account
And I think this version is better (not so bright)

----------


## ReidE96

Sorry to rain on the parade here, but I like having Illidan up there. He's been on the logo since pre-TBC, and I've gotten used to having him top left and a green n black MMOwned. So yeah, personally I'm not for this change.

----------


## Discipline

Umm, I personally like blue more than green... I didn't know bout MMOwned Pre-BC, i didn't even play wow those times... Multiple forum templates could be a solution, but I think it would be wise to wait what kurios will say... and also i don't know if its technically possible

----------


## Cern

I play since the World of Warcraft Family and Friends alpha .__.

----------


## Viter

> Looks nice, but I think it doesnt match the actual theme our forum is based on. (the greeny thing)


Maybe we could change to a blue theme?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Igzz

I personally think that you should not change the logo because all of the WoW characters look pretty much the same, and Arthas doesn't have such a great model.

----------


## Discipline

Anybody else have some suggestions? own contribution? I'd like to know if ppl want or do not want the logo changed... for my information only

----------


## Errage

Multiple / New themes have been suggested before, and turned down.

The current theme is a classic, and part of what MMOwned is, besides, it's just colors, you can live fine with green/gray, changing it wouldn't be of any benefit, so why add trouble? Besides, if you REALLY want different colors, there's Firefox addons ("Stylish") that can change the appearance of the site for you.

As for a new logo, ol' Illi's grown on me, he's been there ever since the skin change to our current one (After the logo was worked out) and it's come to be used a lot, so why remove him?

Doesn't need to be changed at all, IMO. (Also, Arthas is ugly)

----------


## Discipline

Umm, i see what you're talking about... I like Illi too, im here for almost a year now.. leeching most of the time [shame on me], now i finally started to do something here... and i love graphics so i just wanted to give it a try... nad... i'm... totally... addicted... to... using... these-three-dost... as you might see  :Big Grin: 

EDIT:Forgot to say: I love changes! ^^

----------


## Mr. Moose

Yes Errage I understand you.

But it was just a suggestion.

If the old theme stays , it stays . I won't make a discussion out of it.

Some users would like to see it upgraded and other's don't.

There are always pro's and cons.

----------


## Remus

back on track; Cern's looks the better of the two. 
when i get home ill see if i can throw one up for shi-s n' giggles

----------


## Eski

Changing the theme as been suggested before, sadly was turned down.  :Frown:

----------


## Dragonshadow

By the way, don't add a background, just make it transparent. The header will show underneath it.

----------


## schlumpf

How I love javascript and CSS. Which green theme? oO

----------


## Greed

I figured i would try, you can keep the green theme i suppose, 



(its a .PNG so its transparent)

----------


## Igzz

Even though I'm against this idea, I love your outcome Greed.

----------


## kamigawa10

How about create a choice between a new WotLK logo and the current one?

----------


## Adrenalin3

> I figured i would try, you can keep the green theme i suppose, 
> 
> 
> 
> (its a .PNG so its transparent)



Your logo looks great, the only problem is the sword is blocking the "MA" part of MASSIVELY, you also spelled massively wrong. You could make the sword so it is BEHIND the text.

----------


## Joeman098

time to fire up photoshop

----------


## Hellgawd

The skin that MMOwned currently uses is GREENFOX. There is a widely available alteration, completely the same, called BLUEFOX. It perfectly matches the WOTLK Theme, as well as the MMOwned theme (it's EXACTLY the same, but blue) and we could easily add Arthas into the logo as well.
As well, if not Arthas, perhaps another WOTLK beast or hero?

----------


## Greed

I got 3 new ones, just for w/e

----------


## iammurloc

> I got 3 new ones, just for w/e


thats pritty basic m8, so no affence i dont think mmowned wud use any 3 of them

----------


## Greed

> thats pritty basic m8, so no affence i dont think mmowned wud use any 3 of them


There not made to be complex, the current one isnt.

These are simple, sexy and effective.

If you can do better, show it dont flame (and please correct your spelling)

----------


## Hellgawd

*Did anyone read my comment, or did Greed's just kinda bump the thread to the next page and get everyone to ignore mine. XD*

----------


## Noobcraft

O.o so wed join every other wow forum that has arthas as its banner sirsly...(lol no but seriously like every other forum that is about wow or someway related to wow has arthas in its banner lol)

----------


## Discipline

> By the way, don't add a background, just make it transparent. The header will show underneath it.


I'm not sure about that: 

but probably u know more about it so...

----------


## Piersd

I don't like the idea, but w/e heres my banners









thats right, screw off demon hunter and arthas... MURLOCS COMING IN!

----------


## Discipline

Murloc for president! oh, i mean logo  :Big Grin: , the second is best of em but he white text isn't good imo.. but gr8 idea  :Big Grin:

----------


## Piersd

the text is meant to be plain, otherwise you can't read it. no point having a banner when you have to figure out what each word is.

----------


## MysterioussouL

my try :>


a little bit change at bottom

----------


## Chenquie

> my try :>
> 
> 
> a little bit change at bottom


I personally lik ethis one, it has the good ol' MMOwned-touch in it.  :Smile:

----------


## Mr. Moose

> my try :>
> 
> 
> a little bit change at bottom


Yeah just as Chenquie said. It has that mmowned touch over it  :Wink: 

I like it Mysterious

----------


## Vannakix

> my try :>
> 
> 
> a little bit change at bottom


It looks high-quality.

----------


## Greed

> my try :>
> 
> 
> a little bit change at bottom


If we can get a blue theme this would be epic

----------


## Ebon

> How about create a choice between a new WotLK logo and the current one?


I agree with Kamigawa10. If this is approved, can we have an option to switch between the themes? The Illidan one is pretty cool =d.

----------


## Errage

No offense, Mysterious, but by the looks of it, you just took the blur tool and wiggled it over the top of the letter. >_>

Blue theme has already been suggested and won't happen, so stick to green.

----------


## Mr. Moose

Well there could be an option to switch.

The users that want to stick with the old theme can choose the green theme

The users who want the blue theme can choose the blue theme.

Wouldn't that be better ?

----------


## KuRIoS

no animated ones? like our current one

----------


## Narudan

If you give it a try, please keep it simple.

No outer glow, simple and awesome text, like the current logo which is really great.

----------


## Szharz

> my try :>
> 
> 
> a little bit change at bottom


This was just EXACTLY what i was thinking!

----------


## pauk

Murlocs first, than after that i like mysterious' one

----------


## ViND_

Make "MMOwned" text blue, and you own.

EDIT: Just saw....

----------


## runemaster

> my try :>
> 
> 
> a little bit change at bottom


OMFG! AWESOME! please give frostmourn and arthas armor some color i think armor black and frostmourne, like a blueish sword or w/e



ITS AWESOME.
k

----------


## Krip

Mysterious, if you want to send me the .psd I will animate it and fix your blur into more of how it is on mmowned with the pen tool.

----------


## Alth

Here's my try.. I know I used the same motive as mysterious but I made it from scratch so, meh  :Smile: .



*I have an animated one as well with basically the eyes starting to glow blue-ish but I don't have any decent animation application atm so the quality etc turned out crap. I'll upload when I get some decent results.*

I also have a version with the same kind of "top-decoration" as the current logo but I didn't really like the outcome (because of my crappy freehand skills) so I decided not to post it atm. I also tried to find a similar font but couldn't find one exactly the same but went with this. It's quite similar but differs in some ways. If I get the name of the font used it'll be easy to change.

----------


## Noobcraft

> I don't like the idea, but w/e heres my banners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is sirsly teh epix.

----------


## Viter

> Here's my try.. I know I used the same motive as mysterious but I made it from scratch so, meh .
> 
> 
> 
> *I have an animated one as well with basically the eyes starting to glow blue-ish but I don't have any decent animation application atm so the quality etc turned out crap. I'll upload when I get some decent results.*
> 
> I also have a version with the same kind of "top-decoration" as the current logo but I didn't really like the outcome (because of my crappy freehand skills) so I decided not to post it atm. I also tried to find a similar font but couldn't find one exactly the same but went with this. It's quite similar but differs in some ways. If I get the name of the font used it'll be easy to change.


epic best one. now we just need a blue theme  :Big Grin:

----------


## whitekidney

im totally in for a blue theme, and a wotlk style logo.

----------


## Remus

agree with kur ; make animated ones ffs .. your all missing it.

----------


## Ease

Same!
(fillar)

----------


## Hellgawd

Blue theme:

And, you could have the theme selection option on, giving users the choice between the 'Classic Burning Crusade Theme' or the 'New Lich King Theme'.

----------


## Mr. Moose

I think the blue theme would fit well with the logo.

It would be nice having a change after such a long "green" time.

----------


## Hellgawd

Agreed, but then again, not everyone likes change - hence, keeping both themes and a theme selector thats build into vBulletin would make the most sense.

----------


## Errage

BlueFox = Suggested and TURNED DOWN.

Arthas is ugly.

----------


## Hellgawd

*Well, maybe this time around it won't be turned down, Errage.
And 'Arthas is Ugly' is merely your opinion.  Maybe KuRIoS or Ket or HeRoG or Matt LOVE Arthas, lawls.*

----------


## Mr. Moose

> Agreed, but then again, not everyone likes change - hence, keeping both themes and a theme selector thats build into vBulletin would make the most sense.


I posted the exact same thing a page or two back.  :Wink: 

And Errage..As Hellgawd said you might not like it but others do.

It would only be fair to give a choice wouldn't it ?

That's just my opinion.

----------


## Greed

Blue fox is always turned down...

----------


## Yamachi

How about, instead of suggesting a theme to be added as an alternative, we get together and create one with JS/CSS, to be used with Stylish/Greasemonkey? I'd be happy to get a thread started, and post what themes I've currently done, and others could then post their work there  :Smile:  This way, we won't have to worry about a suggested theme being turned down, and the admins won't have to worry about implementing any new themes. WIN WIN!

P.S. Errage is really a bear in disguise.

----------


## 2dgreengiant

I would hate if mmowned changed skin, green fox is fine as it is, a new logo would not go a miss but who even pays attention to the logo anyway?

----------


## XxSanchenxX

> I would hate if mmowned changed skin, green fox is fine as it is, a new logo would not go a miss but who even pays attention to the logo anyway?


/agreed no one looks at the logo offten and also the ones yall have been posting are very nice but the change shouldnt happen

----------


## Alth

> agree with kur ; make animated ones ffs .. your all missing it.


Mine has animated version but crappy quality so cba to upload it atm.. I might finish it and also improve a bit on the current one, but wotlk closing in so we'll see if I have the time  :Wink: .

----------


## Hellgawd

*Again, then why not implement an OPTIONAL change.*

----------


## RyeRye

Hellgawd, I agree with the Options to do it. Because then people who want blue (me) or green (2d) can do it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Functions

ImageShack - Hosting :: mmowned2hj4.png

I tryed thats all I care

----------


## aznboy

Here goes my try :P. I just used Alth picture but change the word to green and add light effect was bored since wow is down -.-:



My darker version

----------


## Hellgawd

*Aznboy, the first one is a little eye-breaking, and the second one is alot better but I don't like the green. The matching blue is alot better.*

----------


## aznboy

Okay Edit it back to blue and change the light effect to Clear and here goes the result:

----------


## Bob_Magic

Tried to go Simple. much like the current one.

----------


## freeride474

my vote is for Aznboy's, Aznboy can i use yours to make myself a sig?

----------


## aznboy

As i posted earlier, the picture isn't mine :P it is Alth so prolly ask him or her (don't know gender) but go for it

----------


## Chenquie

Is it really what the admins think its the best theme?

I mean... Really, they should have a vote.

What if 10000ppl want the change and we dont get it just beacuse the admin dont like it?

We are the site, we should be able to make our voice heard.

----------


## Greed

> Is it really what the admins think its the best theme?
> 
> I mean... Really, they should have a vote.
> 
> What if 10000ppl want the change and we dont get it just beacuse the admin dont like it?
> 
> We are the site, we should be able to make our voice heard.


Democracy is a myth

----------


## Piersd

how about everything stays the same... tada everyones happy.

i dont remember the banner changed when tbc came out (btw i dont think its illidan, i think its the demonhunter). its not like changing the banner or theme is going to roll in so many more members. and bluefox, how is that related to wotlk apart from being blue? THE SKY IS BLUE! must mean its related to wotlk! the current theme isn't related to wow or tbc either, but w/e it suits. everyone sees mmowned as green and grey. look at all the wallpapers people make for the site, they're all green and grey! everyone was fine with the current banner and current theme. imo the current banner is better than all of the banners in this thread (no offense anyone).

DONT CHANGE MMOWNED!

----------


## gaship

Why do you people care so much about not allowing the option to change?

Personally I think a change now and again is nice. I'd love to see a blue theme and i cant understand why so many of you are even against the OPTION of blue or green when there is minimal effort involved. 

Plus, as was mentioned before - surely it would make sense to go with what the majority would like to see not what 'was turned down before'.

Also, I'll make my attempt at a logo + animation later  :Smile:

----------


## KuRIoS

for this time it stays the same
/closed

----------


## Errage

(For all you people crying about the old greenfox theme, just go get Firefox (If you don't have it) and get a few applications, like Stylish, and you can make the MMOwned theme WHATEVER YOU WANT)

----------

